# picking a horse for roping



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Most competative roping horses are generally Quarter Horses. Usually, ropers prefer shorter stockier horses for roping because it is easier for them to suck down in the dirt and make those quick turns and stops. The average size is around 14.2 hh to 15.2 hh and over 1000 lbs. Sometimes you can get a smaller or bigger horse that is good at roping but not often. They need to have speed and heart, and good control from the saddle. You can start looking at pictures on the net of pro ropers and just see the type of horses that they ride, though their's tend to be really high strung. What kind of roping are you looking to do? Team roping, calf roping, breakaway, etc?


----------



## mxguy177 (May 24, 2009)

thanks for the quick response. i'm looking into team roping.


----------

